# Eheim Classic: Review



## drb

FYI the green tubing is also a peice of brilliant German engineering. It is designed to prevent algae build up as quickly as other tubing, uv resistant and it also is reusable and doesnt harden as bad as any other tubing.


----------



## TeamTeal

theres no doubt the replacement parts are pricey, but the filter itself is simple and the parts are easy to get. you can pretty much rebuild the whole thing.

great review


----------



## limz_777

if you notice ada 's super jet filter design is the same concept as classic


----------



## snafuspyramid

That's interesting, I assume the colour is designed to filter out certain wavelengths to inhibit photosynthesis, while still being relatively transparent so you can see when the hoses need cleaning. Very clever. I take back all the nasty things I've ever said about it


----------



## majstor76

drb said:


> and doesnt harden as bad as any other tubing.


True, i have some 10 yo Eheim tubing and its flexible as ever.


----------



## DaveK

WOW! While I'm a big fan of Eheim canister filters, that was almost more than I wanted to read about them (grin).

I would agree that one of the big advantages they have is that parts are obtainable. This was not always the case. When they were first brought in to the USA, in the days long prior to the net, almost all LFS did not carry much in the way of parts. It you were lucky, you might live near one that did, but this was an exception. 

At the time, I had what would be considered a "classic Eheim" today. I was cleaning it, and broke the ceramic impeller shaft. A replacement part was impossible to find. At the time, I couldn't even find another Eheim. Most LFS had given up on them because they were not big sellers. I ended up tossing the filter. No point in keeping something that can't be repaired. 

Today, this would be no big deal. Even if I couldn't find the part locally, it's easily available on the net. 

I'd say that if you in this hobby for the long haul, replacement parts are critical. If you can't get replacement parts, consider the item you purchase to be a short term solution.


----------



## inkslinger

Well said!!! I like my Eheim 2262 , Very will build , Being in Germany for 3 yrs they do make the best things, They have the Best Tasting "BEER" and "Wine" they know how to party all summer long ending with the October Fest !


----------



## freph

Kudos to you for the great review.  I'm currently running 2 2215s myself, both with the carbon pad removed and purigen added (2 100mL packets) and I love them. They make my old Marineland look like garbage. Eheim for life. :thumbsup:


----------



## mott

Great review! One thing you can say for sure is that the classics are built to last.


----------



## deeda

I was almost afraid to read the review by Snafuspyramid due to the relatively recent problems with his/her Classic Eheim but I was pleasantly surprised.

I have to agree with the majority of the statements presented regarding the positives of the Classic series filters. I have found them reliable, easy to use workhorses that have a few minimal parts that ever need to be replaced.

I've never been bothered by the green tubing because it is hidden behind my tanks and I have yet to replace any of it due to hardening, kinking or other failure.

As far as cost/price goes, I think you get what you pay for. The initial cost of the filter may be high for some people but if the filter lasts for 20+ years, I think it's worth it.

Thanks for sharing your review. I think it's important enough to help others make an informed choice when considering a canister filter for their next aquarium.


----------



## drb

Eheim pumps have been into outer space used by NASA. That should be enough of a testimony for anyone!


----------



## sayurasem

I just wish that this canister has separate "canisters" like fluvals...


----------



## JimG

Some things I've learned on my Eheim 2217:

1. Never trust a "used" connection. If I have to disconnect a hose from a hose barb, I always cut off the previously stretched out portion before reattaching. I have never had a problem with a hose detaching if I use "virgin" hose to make the connection. To minimize this, I have an additional double tap connector right below my lily pipe so I can remove it for cleaning without detaching any hose. 

2. The curved plastic piece is useful for removing kinks wherever they may appear.

3. I drilled a small hole in the intake tube an inch or two below the normal water line to prevent disaster in the event of a rupture or detached hose. When the water line hits the hole, the siphon stops. That way if there is a problem I have a mess to clean up instead of a homeowner's insurance claim and dead fish.

4. Because of this hole, I turn off the filter during water changes. When I turn it back on, unless the filter is newly cleaned, the first water out of the filter is amazingly dirty. I don't know why this occurs. For this reason, I hang the lily pipe on a bucket when I turn the filter back on so the dirty water goes into the bucket instead of back into the tank. About a bucket's worth of water is enough to get all the dirty water out.

5. I have the prefilter and heartily recommend it. I clean it weekly during my water change.

6. Don't go overboard in buying replacement filter media. About the only real consumable item is the white filter pad on top. I replace that whenever I clean the filter. The blue pad is easily cleaned and reused.


----------



## houseofcards

That's a very good review. One thing I don't agree with though is your take on the carbon pad.



snafuspyramid said:


> ...Eheim provide a few different types of media. First, they provide carbon pads. Snore. You don’t use carbon unless you need to remove medications or tannins, or you live next to a toxic waste dump.


The carbon is there for startup. I'm pretty sure Eheim recommends removing it after the first few weeks. At startup there is NO biofilter so why not have carbon help remove waste before it breaks down? No downside here, it's just another tool just like water changes, light control, etc. Startup is not the same as long term maintenance. 

I do agree about the green, it's terrible. Most have a white, black or no background. The eheim tubing sticks out like a sore green thumb. I've always changed the tubing. After all it's primarily an aesthetic hobby.


----------



## snafuspyramid

houseofcards said:


> That's a very good review. One thing I don't agree with though is your take on the carbon pad.
> 
> 
> 
> The carbon is there for startup. I'm pretty sure Eheim recommends removing it after the first few weeks. At startup there is NO biofilter so why not have carbon help remove waste before it breaks down? No downside here, it's just another tool just like water changes, light control, etc. Startup is not the same as long term maintenance.


I agree, carbon certainly has a role at startup and when dealing with specific problems. It's also very useful, if not absolutely necessary, in unplanted tanks. I personally still use Purigen as a water polisher occasionally. I guess I just take issue with the dogma foisted upon me when I started all this that unless you use carbon, all the time, your fish will immediately die if not actually explode within seconds of touching the unclean waters.


----------



## KH2PO4

> There is one glaring exception to all this, however, which comes in the form of the Q-tap connectors, which allow you to shut off the hose and disconnect the filter without going to the trouble of taking the pipes out of the aquarium. In my experience, they’re pretty rubbish. On the upside, you can really destroy them by snapping off the levers and they still won’t spring a leak.


IME, the connectors are very good. Just don't overtighten them, the female coupler would crack and leak. You don't have to tighten it all the way to seal.
I've never broken the levers BTW.


----------



## Joy

*plz help*

*Hi all,

Planning to start one new tank, size 60cmX30cmX36cm. Volume 64.8 liters without any substrate and all. Want to go for Eheim Classic filters with Bio Rio as media. But confused between Classic 2213 and 2215. According to the company website 2213 (even 2211) is sufficient for my tank size, with 400 l/hr, and 1.5 m head. But the local dealer is saying that 2213 will have a reduced flow rate once the media will clog, so he asks me to go for 2215, with 620 l/hr and 1.8 m head. But 2215 will cost me 1.1k more. And really do not want to spend more money if 2213 is gonna serve the purpose.

Please HELP!!!*


----------



## cichnatic

That is about 17 gallons which is almost similar to a 20H minus the 2" height. I believe a 2213 will work for you and if you need extra flow or circulation. Add a powerhead or even better a koralia nano.


----------



## Spike the BNP

Joy, I think the 2213 would work fine. 

I've been researching the Classic filter line. Perhaps this link will help: http://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/external-filters/classic#technology. If you look at the line "For aquariums of about," you'll see that the 2211 (aka, 150) is intended for 50l/13g aquariums, and the 2213 is intended for 80l/21g aquariums.

Also, here's a nice review from Aquatic Eden, a blog here in the states: http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/03/eheim-2213.html. The author confirms the same thing. He is running it on a 20g, which I assume based on his blog, is heavily planted, but it couldn't cope with his 29g aquarium.

Given the reviews I've read and user comments, those ratings from the EHEIM site make sense.


----------



## 66Tino

Great review, I just sprung for one for my 29gallon. I was using an aquaclear 70 as this thing "2215" is 239$ at my LFS and I got one shipped from Canada for 129$ I'm all for supporting the LFS but gouging me for 100% im going to start shopping online.


----------



## Mirkinator

Haha, yes this review is awesome! Makes me glad I just bought a 2215 for my 45gal


----------



## Zaki

That review is almost few years old..

However.. It's Awesome.. Very nice Read..
Will get one (or two  Classics for my planned couple of small tanks..

One word remains.. Eheim is quality.. Auf Bitte..


----------



## klibs

10/10 review

For best results just replace the filter floss with some quilt batting. Stock the filter from bottom to top with coarse sponge, med sponge, filter floss, media.

I also don't understand why people say EHEIM classics are harder to clean/prime... IMO my eheim is much easier to clean vs my sunsun with all the damn buckets

Your method of priming the filter is exactly what I do


----------

